# New to me boat



## stihl sawing (Sep 3, 2012)

Well new to me, It's a 03 triton fish and ski. Like new and with only 83 hours on the motor. Bought it saturday. 
It's a big wide thing and heavy too, I hope that is a good thing. Dern thing is wider and heaveir than my old glastron ski boat and a lot wider than my old champion bass boat. It came with a ton of extras, Got a marine am fm cd player in the glove box. The cover is one heavy duty monster. Has a dual pro on board charger. The system is 12/24 volt and it has three new batteries. Got it up to 50 mph, it wasn't wide open but i don't see it going much faster cause it's got a 23 pitch prop on it.



Also came with a rear deck pad so i can lay out in the sun naked. A ski tow bar and a whole lot more stuff i can't think of right at the moment. Two front pads for people to sit on and several different fishing chairs.


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Freehand (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice buy SS, I've heard good things about those big cube EFI Mercs. Oh yea, TMI on the nude sunbathing.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Sep 4, 2012)

Nice rig

That set up should run in the low to mid 60mph range. What is the WOT rpms when the engine is properly trimmed out? 

If you plan to tow skiers often, I would look at a 4-blade prop. You'll lose some top end speed but get a better hole shot and be able to maintain plane at a lower speed, which is important when pulling skiers. Swapping the prop takes about 10 minutes.

If not installed be sure to install a water separating filter in the fuel line. They can be had for about $40 at NAPA and that Merc will thank you for it for a long time. Also run SeaFoam in the gas. It helps with stabilizing fuel and keeps things clean in the engine.

Good luck and enjoy.

Take Care


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 4, 2012)

Freehand said:


> Nice buy SS, I've heard good things about those big cube EFI Mercs. Oh yea, TMI on the nude sunbathing.:hmm3grin2orange:


No nude sunbathing here.lol I had a 150 black max merc not too long ago on a champion boat. I like mercs.



Swamp Yankee said:


> Nice rig
> 
> That set up should run in the low to mid 60mph range. What is the WOT rpms when the engine is properly trimmed out?
> 
> ...


Not gonna pull many skiers, It has a 23 pitch prop on it. Gets out of the hole pretty quick. I'll check the fuel line for the filter. Thanks.


----------



## Walt41 (Sep 4, 2012)

That's a great looking setup but I see no gun turrent, somehow I thought you would have one mounted somewhere up front.


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Sep 4, 2012)

I love the sound of those things wide open down the lake. Watch for wardens, they will give you a ticket for anything.


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 4, 2012)

Walt41 said:


> That's a great looking setup but I see no gun turrent, somehow I thought you would have one mounted somewhere up front.


LOL, Sometimes ya feel like having one mounted.



husqvarnaguy said:


> I love the sound of those things wide open down the lake. Watch for wardens, they will give you a ticket for anything.


Things kinda noisy,lol I would rather had a four stroke but this came with the package. Their are a lot of mercs on the lake it will be on mostly.


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Sep 4, 2012)

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, Sometimes ya feel like having one mounted.
> 
> Things kinda noisy,lol I would rather had a four stroke but this came with the package. Their are a lot of mercs on the lake it will be on mostly.



I will trade you for a trollin motor.


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 4, 2012)

husqvarnaguy said:


> I will trade you for a trollin motor.


Well guess i better keep it right now.lol


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Sep 4, 2012)

stihl sawing said:


> Well guess i better keep it right now.lol



Darn! How bout if I throw in a paddle?


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 4, 2012)

husqvarnaguy said:


> Darn! How bout if I throw in a paddle?


Nah, It came with two paddles.


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Sep 4, 2012)

stihl sawing said:


> Nah, It came with two paddles.



Okay I will let you have your pick of a Justin Bieber or Hannah Montanna life jacket.


----------



## Buckshot00 (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice ride SS. Have ya taken it out yet?


----------



## grgbandkng (Sep 12, 2012)

That's a sexy boat! VERY clean. I'm a walleye guy, and I would love that boat! About the only thing I would change would be the electronics. Humminbird makes a top quality unit. Congrats on the purchase, now get out and enjoy it!


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 13, 2012)

Buckshot00 said:


> Nice ride SS. Have ya taken it out yet?


Yeah a couple times, Were gonna like it.



grgbandkng said:


> That's a sexy boat! VERY clean. I'm a walleye guy, and I would love that boat! About the only thing I would change would be the electronics. Humminbird makes a top quality unit. Congrats on the purchase, now get out and enjoy it!


Yeah, i ain't too crazy about the depth finders either. Not the best in the west but they will have to do for now.


----------

